# Board of Chuckee and VSA woes



## jjm2958 (Jul 11, 2009)

So, last year I used VSA and the SSC-32 card hooked up to the RAPU to control my Mr. Bones and the Gourditos. It worked wonderfully well. After Halloween, I purchased a few of the Chauvet ColorSplash Jr. lights and a DMX dimmer along with a Skulltronix Board of Chuckee card as I wanted to convert to DMX for this year. I also bought the Enttec open DMX device as well. So, here's my problem....

BOC is configured with start address of 8. The servos are Hitec HS-425BB. BOC servo settings are set to 8 bit mode (I'm assuming this is what it should be for these HiTec servos) with DMX addresses starting at 20 (19 for VSA) and going up by 2. I can confirm I can control the servo with full motion from within BOC config. 

I have the entec open DMX connected to the BOC with a terminator. I've saved and committed all my changes to the BOC. I go into VSA (version 4.020) and set up the config. Port is ENTTEC-0, DMX address for the servo in question is set to 19. If I set servo type to DMX Servo in VSA, I get full servo motion (I haven't introduced the RAPU yet). However, if I set it to BOC Servo (which is what I thought I needed to set it to), then I only get about a couple degrees of movement from the servo. 

I had this problem last year as well and I don't think I ever got it working.

Any thoughts on what to try/check? I really would like to have the BOC, my 3 axis skull (with LED eyes), and my 2 Chauvet colorsplash lights running this year. 

OR - maybe I need to find an alternative to the BOC. Any other decent alternatives out there that will interface with VSA and the RAPU v5 so I don't have to keep my computer hooked up? I'd want to drive around a dozen servos and connect the GYS eye kit to change colors of the eyes in the skull. Also would be hooking up my Chauvet DMX dimmer and 2 colorsplash jr. lights.


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

Do NOT set the DMX to 8bit. The 8bit has nothing to do with the servos connected, but the communication to the BOC itself. The 8bit is to mimic other dmx servo boards. The BOC Servo option in VSA is for 16bit communication. The 16bit is why you skip every other channel, each channel is 8 bit.

Take off the 8bit option and it should work.


----------

